# Kennt ihr ein cooles Spiel ?



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juni 2015)

Hi,
ich will irgendwas Spielen was auch Spaß macht.
Zb Call Of Duty und deren Hosts.... yhhhh ich hab nicht mal bock auf BO3 da nach 2 Monaten eh die Server leer sein werden.
BF zu viel gecampe...
CS... ale machen 1 hit außer mir... als hätten die ein Aimbot...
Spiel das ich gerne gezockt hab AirRivals ist bisschen leer....


----------



## FrozenPie (15. Juni 2015)

Kannst dir ja mal Planetside 2 oder Warframe angucken (beides F2P-Spiele)


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Juni 2015)

Warrock !


----------



## Stueppi (15. Juni 2015)

Oder was anderes als Multiplayer Shooter.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juni 2015)

Planetside2 hab ich auf PC und naja ohne Team kein Spielen... die Kinder wissen nicht mal was die in diesem Spiel machen. Anstatt angreifen schießen die vom Spawn aus... obwohl die ohne Probleme die anderen zurück kicken könnten, deswegen spiele ich kein PS2.

Warframe, das Spiel ist so unnötig.. was ist das Ziel überhaupt in diesem Spiel ? Ich hab das 2h gezockt und es kommen immer die selben Gegner. Da zocke ich lieber Mario was sinn macht.

Warrockt ist das meist gehackte Spiel... vor 2 jahren bin ich in ein Spiel gejoint und hacker... raus und wieder wo anders rein hacker... deinstalliert und fertig.

Was anderes als Shooter wäre auch net schlecht aber was ? Ich mag eher solche spiele wo man richtig abgehen kann und nicht wie zb in hmmm WoW wo man 1 Mob 2min schlägt...


----------



## JimSim3 (15. Juni 2015)

Versuchs mit nem Hack'n'Slay bspw. Diablo... Da kannste metzeln.


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juni 2015)

GRAV, Rust, Arma 3 ?


----------



## Cinnayum (15. Juni 2015)

Borderlands 1 / 2 / PS .
Ist halt alleine / Koop Kampagne.

Die waren gestern im Sale auf Steam.

Du musst allerdings ein paar .ini-Tweaks machen, sonst läuft es nur auf wirklich schnellen Maschinen flüssig.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Juni 2015)

Kommt alles auf deinen individuellen Spielstil an. So einfach kann man das nicht beantworten. Batman-Teile machen viel Laune. Deadlight macht Laune. The war of Mine ist mal was völlig anderes und macht Laune. Thief fande ich ganz gut. The Evil Within ist auch super. Bei Evolve finde ich schade, dass die Server leer sind, da es ansonsten mega Laune bereitet. Mein Fall ist z.B. GTA5, The Witcher überhaupt nicht oder Skyrim. Mir ist das zu gestreckt. Daher konnte ich auch nur 6Std. Begeisterung für Fallout 3 aufbringen.
Du siehst, du müsstest dein Spielstil genauer beschreiben sodass wir dir sagen können, was gut ist. Muss es eigentlich immer Grafik auf Crysis-Niveau sein? Emulatoren sind noch ein super Spielzeug.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juni 2015)

Crysis ist mehr "Grafik" als "Gameplay".

Ich kack bei jedem Spiel ab ? Willste mein KD in Ghosts sehen ? Hier ein mini Beispiel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


74:4, hab auch welche mit 113:16 aber halt zu 16.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guck auf die Zeit... 32:0 nach 90s match mit Gunship, Loki 

Also schlecht bin ich nicht... die CoD Spiele sind einfach leer und man bekommt immer einen Host aus Frankreich -_- wo man Hitmarker nach 1s sieht wo man schon tot ist...

Diablo hab ich noch nicht gezockt. Werde ich aber


----------



## Tech (15. Juni 2015)

Das coolste Spiel, das je erfunden wurde: Schneeballschlacht! Funktioniert aber nicht allein und schon garnicht bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen.


----------



## Ahab (15. Juni 2015)

Wenn du BF so spielst, wie du (wahrscheinlich) CoD spielst, ist es kein Wunder dass "alle campen". Und in CS ist man nicht einfach nach ein paar Stunden und Tagen auf dem Level der anderen. Also die mit dem Aimbot... Wer in CS online Schritt halten will, sollte ruhig mal ein Jahr einplanen, zumindest für CS 1.6. Bei GO ist die Lernkurve ja bestimmt wieder flacher geworden. 

Guck dir vielleicht mal BF: Bad Company 2 an. Oder aber CoD 4, das wird doch sicher noch gespielt, oder?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (15. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich dein erstes Bild mit deiner "KD" so anschaue, dann frage ich mich warum du dich wunderst,
dass du auf einigen Servern Hackern/Cheatern begegnest.
Polen und Russland sollen was das angeht wohl ziemlich heftig sein.

Ansonsten such dir doch mal einen Clan für Multiplayer Shooter.
Das sorgt wenigstens dafür, dass du in deinem eigenen Team keine Random-Mates hast.


----------



## michelthemaster (15. Juni 2015)

Geheimtipp: Mount and Blade (Warband)

Guck dir das mal an, etwas ganz Besonderes und auf seine Weise einzigartig. Wenn es dich einmal gepackt hat, lässt es dich nicht mehr los. Hat auch einen super Multiplayer 

Grüße

Micha

PS: Mods sind absolut empfohlen!


----------



## rhyn2012 (15. Juni 2015)

ich würde dir dennoch gern wow empfehlen.
zockste da halt eben pvp, oder Arena.

und haste bock auf Gruppenspiel, dann raidest du eben!

sonst ist bf4 nicht verkehrt.
du sagst zu viel gecampe. aber das lässt sich ja schon beeinflussen, in dem du einen anderen Modi wählst, wie TDM oder capture the flag. bei den eroberunbgskarten wird wirklich viel gecampt


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juni 2015)

Welchen CS:GO Rang hast du denn? Ich hab da ein paar LEMs, wenn du wirklich gut bist haben die sicherlich verwendung für dich?

Ich mach da übrigens auch nie one hit, bin auch nur GNM, allerdings so Konsorten wie mein Bruder, die verteilen da nur Deagle Bretter. Ohne Aimbot^^
Ist Übungssache.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juni 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Welchen CS:GO Rang hast du denn? Ich hab da ein paar LEMs, wenn du wirklich gut bist haben die sicherlich verwendung für dich?
> 
> Ich mach da übrigens auch nie one hit, bin auch nur GNM, allerdings so Konsorten wie mein Bruder, die verteilen da nur Deagle Bretter. Ohne Aimbot^^
> Ist Übungssache.



Also ich bin da nicht gut  ich pack da paar kills mit AWP aber sonnst naja.. eher 15:10...


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2015)

Müssen es Online-Games sein oder kannst du auch alleine Spaß haben Wenn ja, welches Genre bevorzugst du?

Gruß


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Also ich bin da nicht gut  ich pack da paar kills mit AWP aber sonnst naja.. eher 15:10...



Dann fehlt dir einfach Übung. Die AWP nimmt auch eher erst dann wenn man gutes Aim hat^^


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juni 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Müssen es Online-Games sein oder kannst du auch alleine Spaß haben Wenn ja, welches Genre bevorzugst du?
> 
> Gruß



Also ich hab immer FPS gezockt, ich mag aber auch Arcade games, ich hab auch Terraria gespielt hat auch Spaß gemacht. Alleine spaß hmm ja geht aber das Spiel muss mega sein :p


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juni 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Dann fehlt dir einfach Übung. Die AWP nimmt auch eher erst dann wenn man gutes Aim hat^^



Aim hab ich aber nicht aufm Kopf, zurzeit zocke ich eh mit der i7 IGPU da die neuen AMDs noch nicht da sind.


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Alleine spaß hmm ja geht aber das Spiel muss mega sein :p


Ich weiß ja nicht, was du alles schon gedaddelt hast, aber hier wären Vorschläge:


Mass Effect 1-3 
Max Payne 1-3 
F.E.A.R. 1-2 
Torchlight 1-2 
Path of Exile 
Diablo 3/Reaper of Souls 
Starcraft 2 Wings of Liberty/Heart of the Swarm 
Bioshock 1-2/Infinite 
Half Life 2 
Dragon Age Origins 
Fallout 3 
CoD4 
Knights of the Old Republic 
Company of Heroes 
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic 
GRID 
Dark Souls 1-2 
Skyrim 
Projekt Cars 
Witcher 1-3 
GTA IV/V 
BF Bad Company 2 
BF 3/4 
Batman Arkham Asylum/City/Origins 
Dishonored 
Metro 2033/Last Light 
Wolfenstein TNO 
Dying Light
The Evil Within 
reicht erstmal...

Gruß


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Juni 2015)

Damit hast du erstmal ne Weile zu tun 

Wenn du die neueren CoDs gut findest und diese Spiele da NICHT MEGA, dann weiss ich auch ncih mehr wie man dir noch helfen soll^^


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juni 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du alles schon gedaddelt hast, aber hier wären Vorschläge:
> 
> 
> Mass Effect 1-3
> ...



Grid, NFS, Assetto Corsa hab ich auch 

Hab gehört das Metro geil sein sollte 
Reicht da eine r9 290 für mid settings ? mit 1440p ?


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2015)

Ohhh, ich vergaß. Natürlich muss DEAD SPACE 1-3 mit in die Liste. Hat mich schon ein paar Nerven gekostet Metro sollte mit der R9 290 auf hoch in WQHD gut laufen:


EVGA GeForce GTX 960 Super SuperClocked mit 4 GB Speicher im Test
solang du es mit dem AA nicht übertreibst...

 Gruß


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juni 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ohhh, ich vergaß. Natürlich muss DEAD SPACE 1-3 mit in die Liste. Hat mich schon ein paar Nerven gekostet Metro sollte mit der R9 290 auf hoch in WQHD gut laufen:
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 960 Super SuperClocked mit 4 GB Speicher im Test
> ...



Mein Monitor hat Freesync das ich gerne nutzen will


----------



## Aegon (15. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte eigentlich gerade ein paar Vorschläge für Spiele machen, die dich interessieren könnten, aber an dem Beitrag oben sieht man, dass du daran anscheinend nicht wirklich interessiert bist, sondern lieber andere Leute beleidigst.


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich gerade ein paar Vorschläge für Spiele machen, die dich interessieren könnten, aber an dem Beitrag oben sieht man, dass du daran anscheinend nicht wirklich interessiert bist, sondern lieber andere Leute beleidigst.


Immer heraus damit, meine Liste ist sicher nicht vollständig und ganz sicher hab ich die eine oder andere Perle vergessen...

Gruß


----------



## Aegon (15. Juni 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Immer heraus damit, meine Liste ist sicher nicht vollständig und ganz sicher hab ich die eine oder andere Perle vergessen...
> 
> Gruß



- die C&Cs bis RA3 (lassen sich über Community-Server auch heute noch online spielen)
- Fallout New Vegas
- Morrowind/Oblivion
- Diablo 2 (geht soweit ich weiß auch noch online)
- Far Cry 3/4
- GTA San Andreas
- Civilization V
- XCOM: Enemy Unknown/-Within
- Anno 1404/1701
- Just Cause 2


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (15. Juni 2015)

Aegon schrieb:


> Wenn es doch auch Multiplayer sein darf, würde ich auf alle Fälle die C&Cs bis RA3 empfehlen, die lassen sich über Community-Server auch heute noch online spielen.
> Ansonsten noch:
> - Fallout New Vegas
> - Morrowind/Oblivion
> ...



Diablo und Far Cry würde ich gerne mal Zocken  aber erst wenn meine GPU da ist.
Alle hatten immer einen Hype auf Diablo, muss mal gucken aus welchem Grund


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Diablo und Far Cry würde ich gerne mal Zocken  aber erst wenn meine GPU da ist.
> Alle hatten immer einen Hype auf Diablo, muss mal gucken aus welchem Grund


Diablo ist das wohl typischste Beispiel der Hack & Slay-Spiele, wie die Menscheit auch heute noch (ohne in den Wald zu gehn) ihren angeborenen Instinkten (jagen und sammeln) nachgehen kann. Achtung, mögliche Suchtgefahr! Nur noch eine weitere Stufe aufsteigen um die stärkere Waffe/die bessere Rüstung anlegen zu können...

*@Aegon:* wie konnte ich nur Far Cry vergessen. Unvergessen damals, der erste Teil. Augenöffner und geiler ShooterWas ich auch noch auf der Liste hatte: 


S.TA.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl 
NFS-Most Wanted 
Riddick-Escape from Butcher Bay 
Deus Ex-Human Revolution 
World in Conflict 
C&C Tiberium Wars 
Doom 3 
Warhammer-Dawn of War II 
Darksiders 1-2 
Rise of Legends 
Titan Quest 
Crysis 1-3 
Borderlands 1-2 
Rage 
Overlord 1-2 
Watch Dogs 
och, da gibts noch so einiges...

Gruß


----------

